# Trek 4300 VS Gary Fisher Advance



## weezal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Folks,

After a visit to the local bike shop, I've narrowed my choice for a new bike that fits my price range ($500+/-) and came down to two choices.

1) Trek 4300 Disc ~$530
2) Gary Fisher Advance Disc ~$550

Any thoughts as to which is the better deal and the better bike? Or am I wrong in considering either of these? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Noya (Mar 21, 2010)

2010 Trek 4300 Disc specs here.

2010 Gary Fisher Advance Disc specs here.

The Trek has better specs and is actually discounted assuming it's a 2010 model.

OR

If you're not stuck on buying a "name brand" and want the most bang for your buck there's always the Forge Sawback at Target.com for $371 shipped (including 10% discount with a new target Visa or ebay target coupon) It actually has better regarded brakes (Avid BB5), a 9spd rear cassette (27 gears) and a better rear derailleur.

Just so you know, all these decent aluminum bike frames (Giant, Trek/Fisher, Specialized, GT, Forge, etc.) are all made in Taiwan/China in just a few different shops.


----------



## mgcook (Mar 19, 2010)

I rode both. I like the Advance Disc better, so that's what I bought. They are both made by Trek, so quality is going to be about the same.


----------



## Highwaystreets (Apr 3, 2006)

hard to make a bad decision on those two bikes... nice work picking up the Fisher...


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2010)

The brakes on the Advance Disc are pretty awful. For that reason alone, I'd give the nod to the Trek 4300 Disc. (Also considering that the rest of the bikes are practically identical.)

More importantly, however, the geometries of the two bikes are very different. In particular, the same size bike (of the Trek and the Fisher) will have a 4 inch difference in effective top tube (distance from seat to handlebars). You should probably ride both and see which feels more comfortable to you; I'd base my decision more on this probably.


----------



## weezal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you very much, I really appreciate the advice. I think I'm going with the Trek. Overall, it was more confortable to ride.


----------



## mts007 (Nov 2, 2010)

you mentioned the brakes on the gary fisher advanced arent good which i agree with. i rode that bike at a local bike shop: 17.5" frame, disc, orange and black color, 26" wheels. i loved the way it rode, but after riding 2 other bikes i could tell right away the brakes werent nearly as good as the other 2 bikes. is there anyway to make those brakes better at all???? different pads, discs,etc??? because i really liked the bike, just not the brakes. let me know what could be done, if at all, and not costing very much. thanks


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Good choic eon the trek. What is the color combo? Lets see the pics!


----------



## JeffRock (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a 09 Trek 4300 disk, I love it! for what it is. I paid $600 for it, and the 2011's are MSRP'd at $700+ due to added hydraulic brakes.


----------



## that dude (Sep 24, 2010)

I got my 2011 trek 4500 for under 700 otd


----------



## mts007 (Nov 2, 2010)

ok so raleigh talus 8.0 for $600.00 or felt virtue three for $1500.00???????


----------



## mts007 (Nov 2, 2010)

or giant revel 1 for $500.00


----------

